# Danny better improve his skills



## MeatZatk (May 9, 2008)

or else he's gonna get an ass whooping by the hands of this 5 year old I just saw on ESPN's First Take.  This kid's amazing!






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2008)

cool.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

That's pretty bad ass.  Here's hoping that he has good adults around him to help him improve his skills and still retain a well-rounded life.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2008)

<~Hopes he enters the MMA world instead of a one dimensional world.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> <~Hopes he enters the MMA world instead of a one dimensional world.



one dimensional?


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

Boxing.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

that kid is better than most adults!!! he is a little bad ass in the making!!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

He might have a glass jaw tho. we dont know


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

I'm still pretty sure that he can take you.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

DANNY HE IS 5!!!!! and your talking about a glass jaw, he is 5!!! and by the time he is 17 training i am sure he will be fine


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> DANNY HE IS 5!!!!! and your talking about a glass jaw, he is 5!!! and by the time he is 17 training i am sure he will be fine



Wolff's Law FTW!


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

Fighters who punch or kick objects with increasing intensity (or of increasing hardness) to develop striking power to damage opponents, often display increases in bone density in the striking area. Others may do this specifically to reduce pain response in the nerve endings of the striking tissue and to increase the bone density. Due to the ballistic and inconsistent nature of striking practise, load-bearing exercises are generally a safer form of measurable progression for increases in both bone and muscle strength. 
Many fighters will do things like knuckle push-ups as a form of conditioning, for example, so the impacts of strikes are only supplementary conditioning, as ideally in both sparring and striking practise as well as competitive contest your body should not be experiencing adequate stress for microtrauma adaptation. This is so the body can solely focus on technique and nervous recruitment and not tissue adaptation which can be distracting. Not including supplementary exercise does however guarantee that the body will not over-adapt and develop toughness specifically in response to training demands, which can be a factor for those concerned with making weight, and not wanting to develop bone or muscle weight they may not need for contest.

Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolff%27s_law"


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

If he keeps at it, by the time that he's twenty, after a decade and a half of punching during his growing years, he's going to hit like a sledge hammer.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's pretty bad ass.  Here's hoping that he has good adults around him to help him improve his skills and still retain a well-rounded life.



I was thinking the same thing.  His dad was on the show and said that the kid trains 2 hours a day/ 5 days a week, and made it sound like "Bam Bam" enjoys it while still getting to hang out with friends.  He also does spiritual rap in his spare time. Sounds like a pretty happy kid with a dad whose very involved in his sons life.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

I hope he does good but alot of times child prodigys dont work out.


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)




----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

Bj Penn............ I Will Say Nothing More About Prodogies Danny


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

Richard sandrak. He was supposed to be the next best mma fighter. lookat him. lol


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

then "pretty boy" floyd. he started pretty early.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

im not saing the kid is bad. hes great. but we need to give him time before we start juding him. also he might have a glass jaw as ive said. thats something your born with.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

danny you funny dude!!! and everyone is born with a glass jaw...... EVERYONE!!! it depends on what you dp through out your life on whether you can take a shot or not. you take someone thats never been punched or anything really hit them in the face they are going to go down. then someone that trains and works on taking punches will get better at it. some are naturally born with a higher tolerance than others. danny how long have you been involved in the fight would? are you part of any mma forums or anything like that? i think you need to get educated!!!! you can build toughness and tolerance, but you CAN'T FIX STUPID!!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

no...you cant make your jaw stronger. look at aturo gatti. he got hit so many times in teh face and he still has a glass jaw. yah im part of mma forums.the consensus is that you cant strenghten you rjaw.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> then someone that trains and works on taking punches will get better at it.


 


I hope you're talking body punches or something.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Boxing.


 
Boxing>MMA Striking

Boxing is wayyyy more strategical compared to most MMA stand uppers. Defense, counter punching, the jab, etc. Watch a MMA stand-up fight where they throw half as many punches as in boxing and they're gassed in 2 minutes. Boxers do it for 12 three minute rounds. Also, in MMA, one power shot likely ends the fight or has the fighter hurt and tired for the rest of the round because of those shitty 4 oz. grappling gloves. 

The strategy in boxing technique probably comes close to equaling your average well rounded mixed martial artist who practices BJJ, wrestling, and some stand-up discipline. A boxer spends his whole camp on different aspects of boxing while the martial artist needs to split the same time between different disciplines. So I wouldn't exactly call boxing one dimensional.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

i was refering to general toughness in general. not saying stand there and get punched in the face. but you have to get hit to take one period!!! whether you wear head gear or what you have to get hit. the object is to avoid it, but if you have never been hit solid when you finally do it will throw you for a loop. 

and talking about glass jaws ANYONE i mean ANYONE can be knocked out. there is more to getting knocked out then a weak jaw. the angle your hit at, the point of impact all that plays. i dont care how solid you think your chin is you can be knocked out. get knocked out once it is easier to get knocked out again. 

but we are going back and fourth about a 5 year olds jaw, how stupid is that???


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

goodfello i see what your saying in the striking department, but (a HUGE but) how good would an MMA striker be if all he had to worry about was hands, and the guy is wearing larger gloves. plus there are MMA guys out there that are GREAT boxers (in boxing) look at Jens he is undefeated in boxing and lost 8 in MMA. i dont think you can truely test a striker until he has to worry about all aspects of a fight and still be able to strike. 

but this is an argument that will never end!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

mma fighters are no where near boxers levels of punching.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

ok........ then why did the "BEST POUND FOR POUND BOXER" bitch up. danna white told him we will get the money your looking for (say that takes care of the money issue) if you fight sean sherk. pretty boys counter offer was, "I APPOLOGIZE, I DIDNT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT" i think most people would call that a bitch when it comes down to a fight. if his striking is SO good and he would knock him out no problem. why didnt he take that easy pay day and shut up the argument?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> but this is an argument that will never end!!!


 
I know right I honestly can't stand the argument because boxers and mixed martial artists are two different types of athletes.

Jens is 4-0 in boxing. He fought fighters with a combined record of 4-4. One guy he fought had never boxed before. Another was 0-4. He also fought in 4 round fights at 147. Some of the boxers in that divsion include Floyd Mayweather, Miguel Cotto, Oscar De La Hoya, Paul Williams, Shane Mosley, Andre Berto, etc. Little Evil would get absolutely brutalized by any of the above in 2 rounds or less. He obviously didn't dedicate his career to boxing, but he also got KO'd by Joe Lauzon and got tested by BJ Penn standing.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Boxing>MMA Striking
> 
> Boxing is wayyyy more strategical compared to most MMA stand uppers. Defense, counter punching, the jab, etc. Watch a MMA stand-up fight where they throw half as many punches as in boxing and they're gassed in 2 minutes. Boxers do it for 12 three minute rounds. Also, in MMA, one power shot likely ends the fight or has the fighter hurt and tired for the rest of the round because of those shitty 4 oz. grappling gloves.
> 
> The strategy in boxing technique probably comes close to equaling your average well rounded mixed martial artist who practices BJJ, wrestling, and some stand-up discipline. A boxer spends his whole camp on different aspects of boxing while the martial artist needs to split the same time between different disciplines. So I wouldn't exactly call boxing one dimensional.



All very valid points, but they are not all inclusive.  CORUM has a valid point, too.  

By no means am I discounting boxing.  Boxing is the core to Krav Maga, which I'm currently learning.  What I think AKIRA and CORUM are alluding to is that boxers do one thing: they punch.  Odds are, if a boxer goes down, it's game over.

In regards to the kid, maybe it's in his best interest to do MMA.  It appears that since the end of Tyson's career, boxing as a money making sport has greatly declined, while MMA has risen.   Granted, I've followed neither too closely, but that's how it's appeared to me.

BTW, thanks again for posting those YouTube videos on boxing.  They've helped my game a lot.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

your right he did!!! lol i didnt say he dedicated to boxing, i am saying what if he did. or any of the others. it is two different beasts, i think if you want to be classified as the best FIGHTER. you need to be more well rounded than just boxing. i think boxing is a good foundation and base, but i think to be a tested fighter you have to look at all aspects. because in the streets where alot of fights happen (even with pros) your not just going to box. 90% of the fights end up on the ground. 

i'm an MMA'er so i think you need to be well rounded and some a boxers and will rely souly on that.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

a boxer wouldnt let him self be taken down that ez tho


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said it, that is why boxers are called one trick poneys. not that it doesnt take alot of skill to box, it does! but they only have to worry about standing there and throwing shots. imagine a boxer tries to clinch to take a breather to go the 12 rounds and you slam a knee in his gut and when he bends over you slam a knee in his face, is he going to last 12 rounds after everytime he tries to clinch you knee the shit out of him? i doubt it! nothing against boxers i think they are really skillfull at boxing, but well rounded fighter not so much.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> ok........ then why did the "BEST POUND FOR POUND BOXER" bitch up. danna white told him we will get the money your looking for (say that takes care of the money issue) if you fight sean sherk. pretty boys counter offer was, "I APPOLOGIZE, I DIDNT MEAN ANY DISRESPECT" i think most people would call that a bitch when it comes down to a fight. if his striking is SO good and he would knock him out no problem. why didnt he take that easy pay day and shut up the argument?


 
I highly doubt Dana would give Floyd $10-20 Million to fight Sherk. But Floyd knows he'd get handled by Sherk. He'd have a better puncher's chance in MMA than Sherk would in boxing. Either one would likely kick the other's ass in their respective sport. Anderson Silva and Roy Jones still has a shot of getting made. But I see Roy fighting Joe Calzaghe instead.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

how would a boxer defend a takedown danny??? NOT BOXING!!!! defend a takedown goes into wrestling not boxing, so once he trains wrestling to defend the takedowns, he is no longer a boxer he is a what????? thats right danny and MMA'er with a boxing background. boxers will not let themself be takedown that easy, that is the dumbiest shit i've seen you post about fighting!!! there are OLYMPIC WRESTERS that get takendown and you think a boxer that doesnt even worry about getting takedown is going to be able to defend that??? get out of here!!!! your a confused guy!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> DOMS said it, that is why boxers are called one trick poneys. not that it doesnt take alot of skill to box, it does! but they only have to worry about standing there and throwing shots. imagine a boxer tries to clinch to take a breather to go the 12 rounds and you slam a knee in his gut and when he bends over you slam a knee in his face, is he going to last 12 rounds after everytime he tries to clinch you knee the shit out of him? i doubt it! nothing against boxers i think they are really skillfull at boxing, but well rounded fighter not so much.



Who "lets" themselves be taken to the mat?  Well, okay, some MMA fighters do because they're really damn good there.

Avoiding the take-down is a _*skill*_.  You're not born with it, and if you don't train for it, you're going down.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> how would a boxer defend a takedown danny??? NOT BOXING!!!! defend a takedown goes into wrestling not boxing, so once he trains wrestling to defend the takedowns, he is no longer a boxer he is a what????? thats right danny and MMA'er with a boxing background. boxers will not let themself be takedown that easy, that is the dumbiest shit i've seen you post about fighting!!! there are OLYMPIC WRESTERS that get takendown and you think a boxer that doesnt even worry about getting takedown is going to be able to defend that??? get out of here!!!! your a confused guy!!!



You beat me to it.

You suck.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

i would like to see jones and silva!!!! i like jones and i hate silva, even though silva is very skilled. i would liek to see it. i am suprised he agreed to box instead of trying to get jones to MMA. but i think it will be cool. yeah and i highly doubt dana would get him 20 mil. but i think if your going to talk shit, you should back it up. that old saying "dont right a check your ass can't cash"


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> You suck.



lol


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> i would like to see jones and silva!!!! i like jones and i hate silva, even though silva is very skilled. i would liek to see it. i am suprised he agreed to box instead of trying to get jones to MMA. but i think it will be cool. yeah and i highly doubt dana would get him 20 mil. but i think if your going to talk shit, you should back it up. that old saying "dont right a check your ass can't cash"



Danny writes checks thanks to his ass.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

but you quoted me and not danny saying a boxer wouldnt let himself get takendown. just letin ya know. lol


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> but you quoted me and not danny saying a boxer wouldnt let himself get takendown. just letin ya know. lol



That's because I'm not talking to Danny right now.  He wanted help with something, I said I would if he cleaned up his writing.  So I did it, and now his writing has gone to shit again.

I'm not pleased.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> All very valid points, but they are not all inclusive. CORUM has a valid point, too.
> 
> By no means am I discounting boxing. Boxing is the core to Krav Maga, which I'm currently learning. What I think AKIRA and CORUM are alluding to is that boxers do one thing: they punch. Odds are, if a boxer goes down, it's game over.
> 
> ...


 
I agree on the boxer going to the ground point. Zab Judah and Rampage sat down once together and the interviewer asked Zab how he'd fare in an MMA bout and Zab was like "after it goes down, I quit." Haha.

I honestly have no idea who that old guy is in the jab video is, but he's the man. That was one of the most informative jab demonstrations I've seen. He must've been a trainer in the 70's/80's.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

lol i think h gets worked up and the writing skills go out the window.

hope he doesn't do that when he boxes, get all worked up and lose your mind. his career may not take off very good


----------



## tomuchgear (May 9, 2008)

doms you are never pleased.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> doms you are never pleased.



Not true.  I saw a dead Mexican once.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 9, 2008)

lmfao that is to funny. i was never a boy scout but i ate a browny once.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

oh that old guy in the jab video is the shit!!!! 

i would like to see GSP box someone. you look at his striking, it is very much like a boxers, very controlled good form (great jab that danny says is useless in MMA LOL) even though i think GSP would lose a boxing match. i think he is one of the most well rounded i have every seen. he is exceptionally good at EVERYTHING. he strikes like a boxer, wrestles with the best wrestlers, and grapples up there with the best. he is phenominal!!! i think he needs to stay focused, because i feel thats why he lost to serra. but that last fight with hughes, where he made hughes look like an amature. hughes looked like he didnt even know how to wrestle much less be a former UFC champ!!!!


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Not true.  I saw a dead Mexican once.



DOMS your the greatest!!!! LOL


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> how would a boxer defend a takedown danny??? NOT BOXING!!!! defend a takedown goes into wrestling not boxing, so once he trains wrestling to defend the takedowns, he is no longer a boxer he is a what????? thats right danny and MMA'er with a boxing background. boxers will not let themself be takedown that easy, that is the dumbiest shit i've seen you post about fighting!!! there are OLYMPIC WRESTERS that get takendown and you think a boxer that doesnt even worry about getting takedown is going to be able to defend that??? get out of here!!!! your a confused guy!!!



use his footwork to maneuver away. and one punch from the boxer ends teh fight. nd comeone. mayweathr wouldnt be good in mma. zab judah would be much better.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's because I'm not talking to Danny right now.  He wanted help with something, I said I would if he cleaned up his writing.  So I did it, and now his writing has gone to shit again.
> 
> I'm not pleased.



No;. my writing is still good. Muh better then it was before.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> i would like to see jones and silva!!!! i like jones and i hate silva, even though silva is very skilled. i would liek to see it. i am suprised he agreed to box instead of trying to get jones to MMA. but i think it will be cool. yeah and i highly doubt dana would get him 20 mil. but i think if your going to talk shit, you should back it up. that old saying "dont right a check your ass can't cash"



a 80 year old jones would beat any silva in boxing.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> oh that old guy in the jab video is the shit!!!!
> 
> i would like to see GSP box someone. you look at his striking, it is very much like a boxers, very controlled good form (great jab that danny says is useless in MMA LOL) even though i think GSP would lose a boxing match. i think he is one of the most well rounded i have every seen. he is exceptionally good at EVERYTHING. he strikes like a boxer, wrestles with the best wrestlers, and grapples up there with the best. he is phenominal!!! i think he needs to stay focused, because i feel thats why he lost to serra. but that last fight with hughes, where he made hughes look like an amature. hughes looked like he didnt even know how to wrestle much less be a former UFC champ!!!!


 
Yeah GSP is such a freak of nature. Probably the best athlete in all of MMA.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

you mean a boxers foot work is better for takedowns than an OLYMPIC WRESTLER!!!! danny you crazy!!! obviously you have learned NOTHING if you claim to train MMA!!! and there are a lot of fighters in MMA now that can end a fight with one punch. plus the boxers are not getting hit with 8-12oz gloves they only 4oz. are they use to that? MMA'ers are!!!


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah GSP is such a freak of nature. Probably the best athlete in all of MMA.



but danny said child prodigies dont live up to it. GSP started training at like 6!!!! LMAO


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

*A few boxing technique videos*






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> plus the boxers are not getting hit with 8-12oz gloves they only 4oz. are they use to that? MMA'ers are!!!


 
Boxers usually train with 18 or 20 ounce gloves and fight with 10 or 12 ounces. Put a 4 oz. pair of gloves on someone like Mike Tyson or Kelly Pavlik and throw them in with Chuck Liddell and it's gonna be gross. Granted martial artists are also taking leg kicks to the head, which are worse than pretty much any punch if it lands right, but we're talking about gloves/punching. Boxers take more of a accumulation of punches from more experienced and gifted punchers with bigger gloves, whereas MMA'ers take less punches with smaller gloves from frequently sloppy punching, so it's really tough to compare. Not to mention as a MMA fight goes on, it usually seems that the punches have a lot less on them than the first few mins. of the 1st round.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

MMA guys do not train with 4oz gloves. they also train with the 18-20. i hear that alot boxers train with heavier gloves, MMA guys when working on the hands use the same gloves and they fight with 4. why do you see more knock outs in MMA than boxing? they train with the same weight as boxers and fight with lighter. 

good argument but didnt hold weight! lol


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

sloppy punches in mma yes, because you have more things to worry about. have you every seen a boxer in a street fight!!!! LMAO trust me that pretty form goes out the window!!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> why do you see more knock outs in MMA than boxing?


 
I don't think that's necessarily true. On your average fight card for MMA there are 4 times as many fights than on a boxing card. I'd guess that the ratios are pretty similar. 

Some MMA fights go to the ground and the fight plays out that way and in some boxing matches, the fights are pretty defensive in nature and less than 500 punches are thrown. Those types of things make the knockout ratios for each sport even out a little. But there are a lot of knockouts in MMA because the gloves are lighter/smaller _and_ many stand up fighters have terrible defense and get caught with straight punches right on the button early on. 

But in general, boxers are much more dangerous punchers than mixed martial artists, so if you give the boxer a pair of 4 oz gloves, it's gonna feel like they have only wraps on their hands and they're shadowboxing. They're used to throwing upwards of 1000 punches per fight with gloves 3 times heavier than those 4 oz gloves. Scary.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> you mean a boxers foot work is better for takedowns than an OLYMPIC WRESTLER!!!! danny you crazy!!! obviously you have learned NOTHING if you claim to train MMA!!! and there are a lot of fighters in MMA now that can end a fight with one punch. plus the boxers are not getting hit with 8-12oz gloves they only 4oz. are they use to that? MMA'ers are!!!



im not saying its better. but im saying its much harder to take down tyson throwing mad punches then awrestler. IMO. it all depends on teh guy


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

Corum im just mesisng with you a little bit. Obviously mma fighters would generaly beat a boxer in a fight. But you have to think about which fighters are fighting. Like take Tyson vs lidell. tyson would murder him. Tyson vs rampage. Tyson wins if he gets a good punch. ramapge wins if he can take him down. id give it 60-40 odds on rampage. A boxer could punch better then any mma fighter. but they cant fight on the ground. bas rutten cant hit as hard as ricky hatton they did a test on it. now ricky vs tyson power. tyson is much much much stronger. so if bas can knockout guys in one punch. tyson could do it even ezier. one good tyson hook ends a fight with any mma fighter. but if they can take him down its anotehr story.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

goodfello i see what your saying with the ratio and things like that. danny lets face it not everyone has old tysons power. and with him throwing mad punches you pt them hands up covering your head, brite down on that mouth piece, drop that chin and move in, grab with the under hooks and sweep the legs and to the ground you go. anyone that knows boxing knows even tyson cant throw nearly as hard of punches from his back. so i told you how to get the boxer to the ground, now he is on his back my question to you now is what is this ONLY boxer going to do?


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

hes going to lose. read my post above.i said that. no mma fighter is going to be able to block all tysons punches if tey wanted to win they would have to take the initiative and try and take tyson down immediatly. a stirker like lidell would get mirked. rampage would do much better. although if you took a boxer and gave him 6 months with a great wrestlig coach and taught him the sprawl he would be amazing. look how far lidell got with decent striking and a good shot block. imagine a great striker wit a good shotblock.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

also remeber this. 140lb ricky hatton punches ahrder then 220lbs couoture and rutten
imagine 220 lbs tyson.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

lidell was a wrestler first! thats why he is good at takedown defense. and why do you keep talking about tyson!!! i really do not think anyone is worried about tyson now!! and yes 6 months at MMA he would be good. but that is not the argument the argument is BOXER. once he traines wrestling and BJJ he is no longer a BOXER. he is a MMA'er with a boxing base. BIG difference!!! and you do not have to block ALL of tysons punches just enough to grab him and make him uncomfortable. i think alot of you are underestimating the stand up skills of some of todays fighters. and MMA is about WELL ROUNDED, a boxer is not. key the phase "one dimensional"!!! great at boxing, and a boxer will have to adjust his strikes because there are more things to worry about. and when they make the necessary adjustments they will lose some of that power!!! alot of the boxers power comes from the forum and technic, which will have to change if they get in the octagon. you are not looking at the whole picture of where the power comes from and how. and when you take away the necessary form and and in the constant reminder that you can be taken down that plays a huge thing!!! i think if you took all those mental things away from an MMA'er and they only had to worry about one thing, and focus on boxing form you would be GREATLY suprised at them and their power. there are more mental aspects in MMA


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

you said there was a study on the rutten and hatton power. post the link i never seen it. and couture is not a striker, he in roman greco wrestler!


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

Ur not seeming to understand that im giving the advantage to the mma fighter but like 60-40


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> you said there was a study on the rutten and hatton power. post the link i never seen it. and couture is not a striker, he in roman greco wrestler!



actually hes a greco-roman wrestler. and ill post it in a minute.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

dis lecsic(sp)


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

BBC NEWS | England | Manchester | Boxer Hatton packs half-ton punch
i cant fid the bas one. but it was lower


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> dis lecsic(sp)



oo my bad. sorry.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

not really dislecsic!! lol i get letters and words flipped around occosionally, guess since i met my wife because she use to be dislecsic. guess it rubbed off!!! lol 

and that hatton article was and interesting read. i figured he would throw a little faster than 35 mph, but thats still fast as hell. i will look for the rutten one. but chuck hits WAY harder than rutten.


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

idk bro. rutten break someones liver or spleen idk whcih one with a palm punch.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

found it on a mma forum rutten 941 hatton 880


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

oo really? the vid i saw was lower. but w.e


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

they had the video posted, but i couldnt view it. i will go on youtube and try to find it. i could only read the caption. but he does out weigh hatton by about 50 pounds. but they say hatton is one of the most powerful regardless of weight. so i dont know.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

cant find it!


----------



## danny81 (May 9, 2008)

lol neither could i.


----------



## Yanick (May 9, 2008)

I personally think that not only does a boxer need to worry about takedowns, but kicks as well. Get some Muy Thai guy in there to beat a boxer's shin/thigh till he can't dance around anymore and work from there. Boxers keep their hands up high, kicks to the body/legs will have better reach than jabbing a guy out will. That will put a boxer out of his element big time.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

good point yanick, i didnt even go into that. and a body kick will hurt way more than a body punch. hmmm good point!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> not everyone has old tysons power. and with him throwing mad punches you pt them hands up covering your head, brite down on that mouth piece, drop that chin and move in, grab with the under hooks and sweep the legs and to the ground you go.


 
LOL god bless who ever tries to just cover up on a practically bare knuckled Mike Tyson. He punches right through that guard with ease, goes to the body or whatever and it's over in a heartbeat. I think it would be more practical for the MMA'er to just stay away and shoot on him ala Josh Koscheck. Some people forget how disgusting Mike Tyson's power really was:






YouTube Video


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

^^ thats what i said goodfella


----------



## MeatZatk (May 10, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

ok shoot in which leaves the head open against tyson or cover??? which makes more sense? and i know tyson hits hard i will never take that from him, but lets be realist there are people out there that will take him down!! and yeah he may punch through a guard he may do alot of things, but i am saying IT CAN BE DONE!!!! obviously he is not the ultimate unbeatable guy, that slouch buster douglas whooped his ass!!! everyone thinks i forgot about his power, but you guys keep talking not he is unbeatable and that is not the case. douglas beat him at his own sport BOXING!!!! so you think a PRO MMA'er couldnt beat him an MMA???? thats rediculous!!!


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

and kosch got schooled in wrestling by GSP so i would pick someone better. plus kosch isnt even in tysons weightclass since we were talking about weight class earlier.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> ok shoot in which leaves the head open against tyson or cover??? which makes more sense? and i know tyson hits hard i will never take that from him, but lets be realist there are people out there that will take him down!! and yeah he may punch through a guard he may do alot of things, but i am saying IT CAN BE DONE!!!! obviously he is not the ultimate unbeatable guy, that slouch buster douglas whooped his ass!!! everyone thinks i forgot about his power, but you guys keep talking not he is unbeatable and that is not the case. douglas beat him at his own sport BOXING!!!! so you think a PRO MMA'er couldnt beat him an MMA???? thats rediculous!!!



were talkigna  prime tyson. and were not saying hes unbeatable. im saying that tyson would havea  40% chance at beating any mma fighter.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

i will say he has a GREAT punchers chance, but to say he is going to walk over people is idiotic!!! and everyone thought tyson was prime and ready when he fought douglas. after that is when he went of the deep end!! he was in his prime everyone thought he was going to smash douglas but.......

i will say they both styles have a chance at either sport. they are both fighting athletes. i am just saying i think MMa has more to worry about in their respect sport than a boxer. so i do not think a boxer is going to come in and dominate, and i do not think a MMA guy would dominate in boxing.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

an mma fighter would not be able to do well at boxing.

adn thats wat ive been saying te whole time. he has a great punchers cahnce whihc is about 40%


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

you do not think a MMA fighter could do good in boxing? why?


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

because there hands are no where near goood enuff to do well.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

ok so a straight boxer can come into mma and do decent. when a guy that trains boxing and other forms already has a boxing base cant do well? just think the box has to start from scratch and learn these new forms when all the mma guy has to do is drop the others and focus only on boxing, so he can spend more time boxing and not worry about the others. the boxers time at training boxing will go down, so he wont be as good as if he continued to train only boxing and the mma guy has more time to focus on something he has a base for. make sense?


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

yah. i agree witht that. bt i thought u meant who would do better. an mma fighter straight to boxing no prior trianing or a boxer into mma.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

well lets think about that, mma guy with no boxing training??? they all pretty much have some form of it, they just cant focus as much time on it as they do ALL the forms they have to know. a boxer knows NOTHING of wrestling and BJJ. so he would have to start from scratch and learn something all knew while relying on his hands. the mma guy before a boxing match would just drop alot of his mma training and use that freed up time to focus only on his hands which he has been doing anyway. i am saying a boxers hands are better because that is all they have to worry about, you can only train so much. there is not enough time to do the boxers workouts and still have time to focus on other skills. that is a luxery that boxers have, they do not have to train anything else. but the mma guy going to boxing isnt learning anything new, he just jas more time to focus on something he already knows, where a boxer has to learn something new and his hands will suffer for it because he cant focus on just his hands.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

i mean you take any mma fighte nd put him in boxing now and any boxer and put him in mma now. the boxer would do better. mma fighters hands are terrible


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

danny your not getting it.......... you do not jump into ANY pro fight unprepared PERIOD!! and mma fighters there form is off and they throw sloppier punches, because they have other things to worry about. they have to worry about more than just taking a punch to the body or head. thats it in boxing head and body punches. thats what you have to worry about. mma leg kicks, body kicks, head kicks, takedowns, clinch with knees, clinch with elbows, spinning kicks, spinning backfist, straight kicks to the body that is just a few standing not even getting into other aspects of mma. i would say they have ALOT more to worry about than just their hands. and if their hands are so bad you go spar rampage or liddell. out of your weightclass? ok you go spar jens, bj penn, huerta any of those and tell me how bad their hands are!!


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

ive sparre people with better hands then them lol. there hands are garbage


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

Sure You Did!!!!!


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

thats why your asking us to check out your workout!!!! your a pro danny didnt you know?? YOUR SO FULL OF SHIT!!!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

imsaying amateurs have better hands then BJ penn. r u kidding me. hs hands suck


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

well quit wasting all your time on this damn forum and go fight for the ufc, you can make at least 25k just walking into the ring if your hands are decent or if your good enough and get up there 250k just for stepping in. if your hands are that good. i seen your video danny, YOUR FULL OF SHIT!!!!! the worst hands in mma will beat your ass for long periods of time, face it your about nothing thats why your on this forum all the time talking out your ass!!!! if you have goals to be a fighter you need to start training the same way you run that mouth!!! and lets face it you cant because you dont even know what your doing and you dont listen to peoples advice that know what their talking about!!!! no wonder goodfello and them left this convo. your full of shit!!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> ok shoot in which leaves the head open against tyson or cover??? which makes more sense? and i know tyson hits hard i will never take that from him, but lets be realist there are people out there that will take him down!! and yeah he may punch through a guard he may do alot of things, but i am saying IT CAN BE DONE!!!! obviously he is not the ultimate unbeatable guy, that slouch buster douglas whooped his ass!!! everyone thinks i forgot about his power, but you guys keep talking not he is unbeatable and that is not the case. douglas beat him at his own sport BOXING!!!! so you think a PRO MMA'er couldnt beat him an MMA???? thats rediculous!!!


 


CORUM said:


> and kosch got schooled in wrestling by GSP so i would pick someone better. plus kosch isnt even in tysons weightclass since we were talking about weight class earlier.


 
Dude no one said Tyson in his prime could beat an MMA fighter, I just said it would be retarded to approach him by covering your head and "biting down on your mouthpiece" unless you want to see a live murder in the ring. I said shoot in because you'd be close to the ground and could start the shoot out of his punching distance. 

I used Koscheck as an example because he's one of the best wrestlers in MMA and I was using his classic shoot as an example of what would work against Iron Mike in comparison to the covering up strategy you mentioned. And let's be serious, because GSP handled Kos on the ground Tyson could??

Muy Thai, wrestling and some sort of grappling would probably work against Mike. I was just pointing out that the covering up shit would be very bad.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> i will say he has a GREAT punchers chance, but to say he is going to walk over people is idiotic!!


 
I agree. The only way he'd walk over people is if he was given cupcake fights like Kimbo has gotten.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> well quit wasting all your time on this damn forum and go fight for the ufc, you can make at least 25k just walking into the ring if your hands are decent or if your good enough and get up there 250k just for stepping in. if your hands are that good. i seen your video danny, YOUR FULL OF SHIT!!!!! the worst hands in mma will beat your ass for long periods of time, face it your about nothing thats why your on this forum all the time talking out your ass!!!! if you have goals to be a fighter you need to start training the same way you run that mouth!!! and lets face it you cant because you dont even know what your doing and you dont listen to peoples advice that know what their talking about!!!! no wonder goodfello and them left this convo. your full of shit!!!!



ok w.e u say. im gunna be makin more paper then u so u can talk shit all u want idc. and who said i want to be a pro fighter? i just starte fighting so that no one would be able to fuck me up. i dont need that anymore.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

yah im going into fighting. i already upped it. rounds in amateurs is 2 minutes with 1 min rest i do everything 3 min with 1 minute rest
today after the other workout
5 rounds heavybag(working mainly on my upjab from the low gaurd(looks like philly shell)
3 min jumprop 1 min burpees no rest repeat
1 set of situps
30 punches to stomach while holding th chinupbar 


thats from your log, you said you wanted to go into fighting. and you cant spell correct or comprehend how are you going to make more money than me? even if your a pro fighter your going to get fucked on your contract and still not make shit!!!!

goodfello i know exactly what your saying i was using that as an example. but i think GSP when him an kos fought GSP's shot was way better. kos couldnt do anything


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

I already found a much much much much better job that well make get me get mad paper quick.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

anything to keep from hard work, maybe you are a lazy thug!!! want lots of money but dont want to do the work


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

anything worth having that makes money you need to work hard or great education. so once again i think you full of shit!


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

actually yes i am very lazy.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> anything worth having that makes money you need to work hard or great education. so once again i think you full of shit!



not rly. how educated do you think pablo escobar and ricky ross were they were mad rich


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> actually yes i am very lazy.



That's not something to be proud of.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> That's not something to be proud of.



I was joking. Im not lazy.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2008)

I found Danny's idol:






YouTube Video


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

you are no pablo, and how did he end up? and rick ross? well your no rapper there danny!!! you are no frank lucas, nicky barnes, or pablo. they all got greedy and stupid and ended up getting cought or killed. for one danny you talk too damn much to be a drug dealer!!! you want every one on this FORUM to think you about something. you probably some suburbian kid playing internet gangsta. you are lost!!! plus make more money than me??? lol you have no idea how much i make!!!


----------



## Yanick (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> not rly. how educated do you think pablo escobar and ricky ross were they were mad rich



They are dead or in jail. Thats a bullshit life.

Oh and i went and googled Ricky Ross. They make him out to be such a victim in one of the links. He couldn't read and write but loved tennis. Because he couldn't read or write they wouldn't let him play so he was 'forced' into other avenues. That bullshit. The dude didn't want to learn how to read and write and instead stole cars and sold drugs. Thats the easy way out.

Those 'tough' gangsters wouldn't last a day in my, or any other responsible adults' shoes.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

well put yanick


----------



## Yanick (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> well put yanick



Thank you.

Jesus Danny, just when i thought you were smartening up you go and start being all stupid again. You start typing better, make several good points in several threads and really impress me. Then you go and show your god damn stupidity once again. I'm really beginning to think you are a waste of space and time. I hope, for your sake, that you grow out of this phase.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

danny i think you need to give up on this fighter thing, which it sounds like you did already now you want to be a drug dealer (hard to keep from laughing) so i knew you didnt have the dedication to be a fighter anyway. you didnt even know what kind of fighter you wanted to be a MMA or boxer.

give up go buy a dog and play with him. maybe he will teach you how to do tricks!


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2008)

I was on YouTube looking for some music that I can box to, and I found the following clip.

This is retard that Danny looks up to (Zab)?  A guy so fucking pathetic that he's taking a beating and he chooses to hit the guy in the nuts to get out.

Fucking pathetic.

You need to pick better role models, Danny.






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 10, 2008)

Eh, Zab's one of favorite boxers too. Probably not the greatest role model  or whatever and loses his cool pretty easily but he's got a great style. He gave Floyd a run for his money the first few rounds of their fight and put on a sick show with Miguel Cotto. Probably the quickest fighter in boxing right now.






YouTube Video











There's some music for you too lol.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> you are no pablo, and how did he end up? and rick ross? well your no rapper there danny!!! you are no frank lucas, nicky barnes, or pablo. they all got greedy and stupid and ended up getting cought or killed. for one danny you talk too damn much to be a drug dealer!!! you want every one on this FORUM to think you about something. you probably some suburbian kid playing internet gangsta. you are lost!!! plus make more money than me??? lol you have no idea how much i make!!!



LMAO rick ross is not a rapper hes a drug dealer


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> danny i think you need to give up on this fighter thing, which it sounds like you did already now you want to be a drug dealer (hard to keep from laughing) so i knew you didnt have the dedication to be a fighter anyway. you didnt even know what kind of fighter you wanted to be a MMA or boxer.
> 
> give up go buy a dog and play with him. maybe he will teach you how to do tricks!



i never said im gunna be a drug dealer. i wouldnt say that on the fucking internet. i was jjust giving examples of who made money while not being smart


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I was on YouTube looking for some music that I can box to, and I found the following clip.
> 
> This is retard that Danny looks up to (Zab)?  A guy so fucking pathetic that he's taking a beating and he chooses to hit the guy in the nuts to get out.
> 
> ...



lmao look up the kostya fight. he throws a chair at the ref lmao.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

heres my fav zab video
MySpaceTV Videos: Zab Judah by Mr. This What's Up


----------



## MeatZatk (May 10, 2008)

watching Tyson vs Douglas right now on ESPN...pretty sad to watch.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

there is a rapper named rick ross, he is from miami. and danny your an immature idiot!!! wisen up, but i think that is almost impossible for you. and if your talking about how pablo got rich, i hate to tell you i am a smart guy unlike some people i know on hear I CAN READ BETWEEN THE LINES!!!! and i really do not have to worry about you understanding that.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

lol. oo that wakc guy that sings the song biggest boss or w.e
who the fuck says "thus" im the biggest boss that youve seen *thus* far lmao. anyway yah your right im never going to mature.


----------

